# In search of xm pcr toslink upgrade kit?



## stone phillips (Jul 1, 2004)

does any1 know where i can find a toslink kit for my xm pcr?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

www.xm411.com


----------



## stone phillips (Jul 1, 2004)

thanks i found it here
http://www.myradiostore.us/parts-accessories/xmpcr-toslink-digital-output-board.html


----------

